# Portarsi l'amante a casa ...e lasciare la casa...dopo



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2014)

ma scusa, la casa si e la figa no?
pure tuo marito ha contribuito con anni di lavoro, a fartela depilare e mantenere bella soda!!!
inoltre è la figa che ha generato la sua prole!!!
secondo te dividerebbe meglio la figa o la casa con un altro?

Spider


----------

